# Rummynose tetras...eats Hc/Hm?



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Is it true? I have the bleheri and I dont have HC and HM in my tank yet although I am scared once I introduced HC/HM, they are going to be yanked off. Do you guys recommend me taking them out and let my hc/hm establish? Then put them in? Do these guys eat fine leaved plants too? like r.wallichi or r.vietnam, r.vert.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I have heard of this before too, but in my last layout I had HC with Rummynose tetra and saw no problem. SAE was causing more problem then anything else for me.

Is HM Hemianthus micranthemoides aka baby tears? They definitely didn't have any problem with any of my fishes (Rummynose, Cardinals, SAE, Otocinclus)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeah baby tears


----------



## agutt (Jan 28, 2009)

I have had them in this situation and have had no problem...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

My rummynose have not touched my glosso or wallichi.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hm. Okay, sounds good. I'm going to feed my fish dead-on with vegetable flakes for a month. Then introduce hc. Hopefully my bosemani rainbows/rummynose tetras don't go and pick at them, especially my rainbows, they LOVE making snacks out of my glosso, pure mass hysteria


----------

